

If you installed Windows 7 Beta...you might want to back up your MP3s - vaksel
http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/D/B/FDBFC5A5-51CD-4C8D-9F18-7BCC3810498E/Windows%207%20Beta%20Release%20Notes.htm#ID0E6G

======
chadgeidel
You might want to back up your _entire system_ before installing a beta OS...

------
mixmax
That's why it's called a beta.

